# Recommendations on a snow blower



## JD8110 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a 1985 john deere 650 compact utility tractor and iam looking for a 3 point snow blower for it. I've been doing some research and john deere snow blowers seem to be the best. But a freind of mine has a kubota 3 point snow blower that he likes alot but i I cant seem to find a kubota snow blower for sale anywhere, so iam trying to get some recommendations on some snow blowers.


----------



## zpartin65 (Jan 22, 2014)

I had a 60" 3ph meteor snowblower for the back of my john deere 950 tractor and it worked great. I found it used on craigslist for a little over $1000. It works best on flatter paved driveways. But great blower while i had it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## JD8110 (Jun 4, 2012)

Iam looking at a SB551 METEOR 3-POINT HITCH SNOWBLOWER. Also looking at a landpride. Thanks for the reccommendation.


----------

